# NTSB Blames Pilots in July 2013 Asiana Airlines Crash



## TinCan782 (Jun 25, 2014)

What really caught my attention was this: "Two of those killed were *not wearing seat belts* and were ejected from the aircraft. One of those ejected, passenger 41E, was run over by fire rigs that had responded to the scene, an incident that "never should have happened," investigators said."

I recall the fire truck incident but, not wearing seatbelts? Wow.

http://mashable.com/2014/06/24/ntsb-releases-asiana-airlines-crash-report/


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 25, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> What really caught my attention was this: "Two of those killed were *not wearing seat belts* and were ejected from the aircraft. One of those ejected, passenger 41E, was run over by fire rigs that had responded to the scene, an incident that "never should have happened," investigators said."[/size] I recall the fire truck incident but, not wearing seatbelts? Wow.


If you fly a few dozen flights in your life it's easy to never miss connecting a seat belt. However if you fly several hundred times or more it's not that hard to miss a seat belt or two due to fatigue or sickness or intoxication or the like. I'm familiar with severe clear air turbulence and with emergency breaking forces on the tarmac and I consider myself to be a seat belt person in nearly every situation where one is provided, but there have been flights were I fell asleep and only woke up when the plane was taxing to the arrival gate. Occasionally I have woken up without my seat belt properly connected. It's shocking the first time it happens but my guess is that it happens more often than many people may realize.


----------

